# It's sad to see it go...



## BlueVmon (Jul 26, 2005)

I just think its quite pathetic, that because of stupid arguements between the admins, the whole community suffers. Fine, I understand that its the admins site, but this is ment to be a place for everyone to upload their art, for viewing, archiving or for comments so they can improve.

If you're going to make a new FA, this time maybe you should put the priorities right. I know many people argue, but posting it on the front page and what not. If you had all just politely and calmly said nothing and just said the server was being upgraded, or what not, it wouldn't of caused so many panic attacks in the fur community.

Thats just my 2 cents, but I really do want FA to work out, but I also don't want to see more insults and stuff flying around. This brings me back to the Digimon Artists Domain and the Digimon Hentai Zone. 

I wish you all the luck.

- Blue


----------

